#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como liberar site e porta no FIREWALL para não passar pelo proxy <RESOLVIDO>

## edgarjr

Boa tarde a todos!!

Gostaria de saber, como que faço no FIREWALL(IPTABLES) para liberar sites e portas, para que os mesmos não passem pelo PROXY (3128) quando eu for acessar de algum lugar na rede.


Grato,

----------


## viny_carvalho

Olá Edgar,

Deixa eu ver se entendi. Você quer bloquear os sites pelo firewall? Sendo que você tem um proxy na rede?

----------


## edgarjr

Não, é ao contrário, eu tenho o proxy e gostaria de liberar alguns sites e portas atravez do FIREWALL (IPTABLES), para que eles não passassem pelo proxy, quando eu solicitar acesso, eles não estaria pela porta 3128 e sim na 80, como se não houvesse proxy, mas somente no casos dos sites específicos que eu liberasse no firewall.

Porque preciso acessar alguns sites que não podem passar pela porta 3128 e se eu liberar o acesso para não passar pelo proxy, não terei problemas.

----------


## viny_carvalho

Ah tá, faz assim. Antes da regra de redirecionar a porta 80 3128.

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -s redelocal --dport 80 -d www.site.com.br -j RETURN

----------


## edgarjr

fiz o que você mandou, mas continuou passando pelo proxy, verifiquei no log e o site que usei na regra, ele continua passando

----------


## viny_carvalho

Em vez de colocar a rede loca, coloca um ip em específico. Assim você consegue testar melhor.

----------


## edgarjr

Fiz como você pediu novamente, liberei minha máquina local no logar da rede interna e continuou passando pelo proxy, coloquei até a regra como -I para não correr o risco da regra estar depois da regra de redirecionamento.
Tentei também liberar no destino o ip e não o site, mas continuou do mesmo jeito.

----------


## viny_carvalho

Você está apenas olhando nos logs? Ou está testando no pc? Pode postar as regras de firewall?

----------


## edgarjr

Amigo, com a regra que você passou fui fazendo uns teste e acabou dando certo.
Eu deixei assim..

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i (INT.LOCAL) -s 192.168.0.0/24 -d www.site.com.br -p tcp --dport 80 -j RETURN 
Eu retirei o proxy da máquina e o site liberado acessou.

Obrigado pela ajuda....
Valeu mesmo

----------

